# ebay item 230289512234



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2008)

Would this ebay item, retort 230289512234, actually work for preparing nitric acid as stated in the description. 

thanks

jim


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2008)

It could work, but it wouldn't work well, nor would it make much of it as the apparatus is only 250mL.

You'd be better served buying Steve's glass.


Lou


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2008)

I was concernend because of no cooling jacket, but I do not need very much nitric


----------



## viacin (Oct 2, 2008)

steve's glass? do tell more.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, The glassware has been sold.


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

darn, missed the boat. thanks for the follow up tho.


----------



## viacin (Oct 26, 2008)

james122964, did you ever buy it? If so, how did it work?


----------

